# موقع يجعلك بروفشنال فى الهندسة الميكانيكية --- ادخل لن تندم ابدا



## قاسم عبادى (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ادخلو هذا الموقع الرهيب وسوف تجدون محاضرات فيديو صورة وصوت وشرح وافى فى كل تخصصات الهندسة وكانك داخل القاعة وبالنسبة لكورسات الميكانيكا ستجدون كل الكورسات زمن المحاضرة الواحدة يتراوح بين 45-60 دقيقة ويقدمها مجموعة من البروفيسرات والدكاترة اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرع بالدخول وادينا رائيك
فقط اضغط على رابط الكورس الذى تريده وستجد منه عشرات المحاضرات

لاتنسونا من الدعوات​ 
رابط الوقع​ 
http://www.learnerstv.com/Free-Engin...re-courses.htm​


----------



## eng.mha (16 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك يا باشمهندس 
الف الف شكر ع الموقع الجميل


----------



## برهم السيد (16 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## هند ملواح (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم الوطن (17 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng.Adnan M (17 يوليو 2011)

موقع جميل جدا وأكثر من رائع 

وشكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## abdelrahim (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MachineDoctor (17 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا أخي الكريم , 
إن شاء الله يستفيد منه الكثير


----------



## eng. Abdulaziz (17 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر أخوي والله يجزاك خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (17 يوليو 2011)

thankxxx


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2011)

قاسم عماد قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> ادخلو هذا الموقع الرهيب وسوف تجدون محاضرات فيديو صورة وصوت وشرح وافى فى كل تخصصات الهندسة وكانك داخل القاعة وبالنسبة لكورسات الميكانيكا ستجدون كل الكورسات زمن المحاضرة الواحدة يتراوح بين 45-60 دقيقة ويقدمها مجموعة من البروفيسرات والدكاترة اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرع بالدخول وادينا رائيك
> فقط اضغط على رابط الكورس الذى تريده وستجد منه عشرات المحاضرات​
> ...


 
مهندس قاسم عماد 
أستمعت لمقدمة عن Eigenvectors and eigenvalues 
وهو فعلا درس مفيد .. ​ 
الموقع يشمل على عدة مجالات وليست الهندسية منها فقط ​ 
والرابط الرئيسي هو ​ 
http://www.learnerstv.com/index.php​ 
مشكور على الرابط وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير. ​


----------



## eng.mohamedsamy (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elmuthana algaali (18 يوليو 2011)

الله يعظم اجرك


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (19 يوليو 2011)

thanks to you ,and may allah belless you all


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم_eng (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## genius2020 (20 يوليو 2011)

*موقع جميل جدا وأكثر من رائع 

وشكرا لك على المجهود*​


----------



## eng.karim ali (20 يوليو 2011)

thanks
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا عمّ


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (20 يوليو 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مهندس قاسم عماد
> أستمعت لمقدمة عن eigenvectors and eigenvalues
> وهو فعلا درس مفيد .. ​
> الموقع يشمل على عدة مجالات وليست الهندسية منها فقط ​
> ...



مشكور يا عمّ


----------



## المصري 00 (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك سعيك في الدنيا للأخرة وثمَر حسناتك وضاعفها.


----------



## sendbad5200 (26 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*


----------



## هشام العمدة (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## smoual (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## adison2000 (30 يوليو 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## sul2020 (31 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك الف الف عافية 
موقع رائع جدا


----------



## KSA_ENG (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير دوماااا


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mad_yugi88 (10 أغسطس 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## sgmah1985 (10 أغسطس 2011)

thank you for great input


----------



## اتوسة العراقية (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## m.gamal1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك لك يا باشمهندس*


----------



## Eng.hassnin (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلاً وعاشت الايادي


----------



## عباس الحربي (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## قاسم عبادى (12 أغسطس 2011)

انشرو الموفع حتى تعم الفايدة


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير الدروس جدا رائعة بس لو في زيها بالعربيز


----------



## eng*doaa (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسةميكانيكية (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## البشمهندسه الشيماء (15 أغسطس 2011)

http://islamroses.com/zeenah_images/jazak.gifhttp://islamroses.com/zeenah_images/jazak.gif


----------



## الطير الحجازي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الفاضل وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك يوم الدين


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع مفيد جدا جدا.... الف شكر


----------



## mustafatel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much for the very helpful website


----------



## عمارسامي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز...


----------



## Moustafa Othman (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## وهاب الجنابي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ربي ارزقهم الرحمه والعافيه على ما يفعلوه من خير اشكركم جميعا


----------



## Haitham MikaPower (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد جامد جدى


----------



## a hamdeen (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amnshsh (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## Robinho Eng (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور حبيبي


----------



## eng_taha_a (12 أكتوبر 2011)

قاسم عماد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ادخلو هذا الموقع الرهيب وسوف تجدون محاضرات فيديو صورة وصوت وشرح وافى فى كل تخصصات الهندسة وكانك داخل القاعة وبالنسبة لكورسات الميكانيكا ستجدون كل الكورسات زمن المحاضرة الواحدة يتراوح بين 45-60 دقيقة ويقدمها مجموعة من البروفيسرات والدكاترة اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرع بالدخول وادينا رائيك
> فقط اضغط على رابط الكورس الذى تريده وستجد منه عشرات المحاضرات
> 
> ...


:28:
شكرا على الموقع الرائع و احب اضيف الموقع ده من عندى 
الرابط


----------



## نبض البريمي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ..


----------



## أسامة العمودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر أخوي والله يجزاك خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## normane-116 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## normane-116 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## starlight_27 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=274408#ixzz1alS9FO7i


موقع جميل جدا وأكثر من رائع 

وشكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## safa aldin (14 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع جميل جدا وأكثر من رائع 
وشكرا لك على المجهود​


----------



## maher yasin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع ممتاز بارك الله في الجهد الطيب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع ممتاز .. احسنت ونرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## ahmed glogha (18 أكتوبر 2011)

كتر خيرك يا ولدنا


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

